
Developers Deserve Better Team Chat - cpinkus
https://medium.com/teamcodestream/insights-on-the-power-of-real-time-communication-in-software-development-5c9a3255fe4a
======
cpinkus
Would love your input on this. We believe team chat can be way better for
developers. Moving team chat inside your IDE is the starting point. Let us
know what you think.

~~~
metaloha
I've actually been looking for this at my work recently. Our team consists of
several people in a few locations across Canada and the US, and I tend to get
a lot of questions from other members that require screen-sharing.

If chat was built into our IDEs (we all use our favourites), I'd like the
ability to see the other person's code and tabs, the ability to transfer
control to either or both parties, and if we're both (or all of us
participating in the chat) are working on the same project with the same
files, there may not be a need for screen sharing - just open those same files
(or transferred versions) locally and let the mouse move how it may - any
changes get propagated to the originator and not necessarily saved on my end
though :)

~~~
cpinkus
Totally agree that seeing and sharing code is essential. The issue of
transferring control is very useful, but separate from the chat itself.
Independently of how the code is collaboratively changed, the chat should be
persistent and pinned to the code itself on the spot where it matters. Then
anybody in the team gets to see the conversations at will and knows both what
changed and why.

